# Phone Extraction Software



## edam4 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi All,
Can anyone recommend a good piece of Software that can extract all data such as SMS, Call Logs, Photos, Web History, Videos etc. from Android Devices to Mac and PC.

I know Samsung Kies is there but not sure if it will do everything I need?

Thanks.!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

When you connect most Android smartphones to a Windows PC with a USB cable, you can then access the storage on the Android smartphone by using Windows Explorer. You can actually drag-and-drop everything from the Android smartphone into a folder on the Windows PC.

Of course you'll then need Windows compatible programs to open the various types of files. .JPG, .MP3., .DOC, .XLS, .PDF, etc. type of files won't be a problem. However, other types of files created by some of the Android's programs may not have a Windows compatible program available in order for you to view the files in Windows.


----------



## edam4 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for your swift response, much appreciated!

So are you saying so that when I connect the Android Phone I can simply see it like connecting a USB drive whereby I will be able to easily open the folders within the phone? Directory etc and simply drag and drop to my desktop?

If I wanted a program to do this for me where I could select the data I want to copy and view on my desktop from the phone to Mac more so than PC what would you recommend?


----------



## puniu1acc (Feb 21, 2017)

Samsung Smart Switch, MyPhoneExplorer or Wondershare MobileGo


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

http://osxdaily.com/2011/11/28/move...-x-and-vice-versa-with-android-file-transfer/


----------



## edam4 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## puniu1acc (Feb 21, 2017)

Another tip (use SMS backup as an example): http://www.tunesbro.com/transfer-sms-from-android-to-computer.html


----------

